# Somebody's a little off course!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

My nephew shot a Black Scoter hen over the weekend! First sea duck taken out of my boat. You never know what you're going to shoot on the big water!


----------



## i'dratherbefishing (Oct 3, 2013)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice! That going on the wall?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

A little off course! Wow! The closest reports I can find any seem to be wintering in the Northern Great Lakes and James Bay! A great accidental finding for you guys! Mind it I reported it to the NDSU Bird list? Lots of hunter/birders there would be really interested in this guy! Definitely one for the wall!
See any more out there?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Habitat Hugger said:


> A little off course! Wow! The closest reports I can find any seem to be wintering in the Northern Great Lakes and James Bay! A great accidental finding for you guys! Mind it I reported it to the NDSU Bird list? Lots of hunter/birders there would be really interested in this guy! Definitely one for the wall!
> See any more out there?


Feel free to report it to the NDSU bird list and use the photo too, if you like. I check the birding reports all the time and you would be surprised at some of the species that work their way into N.D. Harlequin Ducks have been seen by Fargo (I've seen the pictures), I myself have seen Oldsquaws and Barrows Goldeneyes in N.D., White Wing Scoters are a little more common in N.D. but still rare none the less. A King Eider was shot on Sak back in the 70's...So you never know...No fences in the sky.

I'm guessing that she came from the Hudson Bay area and instead of joining her friends to either the west or east coast for the winter, she headed strait south. She's a first year bird so unfortunately very pinny...and not mountable. She ended up table fare for my buddy. Interested to see how that worked out!... :rollin:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Come in as a single?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

snow said:


> Come in as a single?


Yep, she did!


----------

